# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Đi du lịch theo lịch này, bạn sẽ thấy thế giới thật đẹp và chuyến đi đáng giá từng xu

## hangnt

*Theo gợi ý của Brightside, nếu đi du lịch theo lịch này, bạn sẽ gặp nhiều thuận lợi về khí hậu cũng như có nhiều trải nghiệm đáng nhớ.*

*Tháng 1 - 2: Thái Lan, Việt Nam*



Thời điểm thích hợp và lý tưởng nhất để du lịch Thái Lan là từ tháng 11 đến tháng 2, lúc này thời tiết khá mát mẻ và thuận tiện trong việc di chuyển và khám phá những địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn ở Thái Lan. 



Tương tự như Thái Lan, khoảng thời gian tháng 1 - ở Việt Nam cũng rất mát mẻ. Chưa kể nếu du lịch ở miền Bắc thời điểm này, bạn sẽ được đắm chìm trong những sắc hoa đào, hoa mận, hoa ban nở bung đẹp vô cùng.

*Tháng 3 - 4 - 5: Maldives*



Thời tiết ở hòn đảo thiên đường những tháng này rất lý tưởng. Tháng 3 là thời điểm vắt từ hè sáng thu ở Maldives với thời tiết tràn ngập nắng, độ ẩm thấp nhưng ít mưa. Còn với tháng 4, 5 nhiệt độ tuy cao hơn nhưng trời hầu như không mưa, bầu trời cao xanh biêng biếc, rất hợp cho những yêu thích nhiếp ảnh và mong muốn có những bức ảnh đẹp như mơ trên biển. - Ảnh: travelblog.expedia.com.sg
*Tháng 6: Hy Lạp, Bulgaria*



Thời điểm tốt nhất để đến Hy Lạp là từ cuối tháng 5 cho đến tháng 6. Ở thời điểm này, nhiệt độ bình quân ở đây là khoảng 25 độ C, có ít mưa. Kiểu thời tiết này rất hợp để đi du lịch biển mà không lo nắng quá gắt.



Bulgaria nổi tiếng với hoa hồng và nếu trót đem lòng yêu hương sắc loài hoa này thì thời điểm tốt nhất để đến Bulgaria chính là tháng 6, khi hoa hồng đang vào vụ. Đặc biệt vào chủ nhật đầu tiên trong tháng 6, người dân thành phố Kazanluk (Bulgaria) lại bận rộn để tổ chức lễ hội hoa hồng - “đặc sản” của vùng đất thiên đường...
*Tháng 7: Ý, Tây Ba Nha*



Tháng 7 đang là mùa hè ở Ý và nhiệt độ có thể lên tới khoảng 30 độ. Thơi tiết hơi nóng nhưng bù lại đây là dịp lý tưởng để bạn đắm mình trong những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp ở đất nước hình chiếc ủng này.



Thời gian lý tưởng để đi du lịch Tây Ban Nha là vào khoảng tháng 7 với thời tiết ấm áp đặc trưng. Đặc biệ vào khoảng thời gian từ 6-14/7 hàng năm, thành phố Pamplona của Tây Ban Nha sẽ tổ chức cuộc thi chạy đua với bò tót thuộc lễ hội San Fermin, rất thú vị. 
*Tháng 8: Croatia, Bồ Đào Nha*



Lý do bạn nên đi du lịch Bồ Đào Nha vào tháng 8 là bởi mức nhiệt thời điểm này khá lý tưởng, trung bình từ 21 đến 28 độ C, có gió mắt. Đến Bồ Đào Nha, ngoài thăm thú Lisbon, bạn nên đến Madeira, hòn đảo lớn nhất nằm trong quần đảo Madeira của Bồ Đào Nha để tận hưởng kì nghỉ thú vị nhất.



Thời điểm này, Croatia có tất cả những gì bạn mong đợi cho một chuyến du lịch: những ngày nắng lý tưởng để bơi lội, tắm biển và tắm nắng. Đồng thời các điểm du lịch cũng không quá đông đúc.
*Tháng 9: Israel, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ*



Thời tiết Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ váo tháng 9 mát mẻ, dễ chịu, khá thuận tiện để du lịch và không có mưa. Với thời tiết này, bạn có thể thưởng ngoạn cảnh sắc Israel nhiều hơn và cũng rất tiện để đi hành hương.   



Tháng 9 ở Israel thường không có mưa, thời tiết cũng không quá nóng nên rất hợp để đi du lịch, đặc biệt với những người muốn đi hành hương.
*Tháng 10: Ai Cập*



Thời điểm tháng 10 tháng 11 là thời gian tốt nhất để thụ hưởng ấm áp ở Ai Cập. Ai Cập được xem là một một trong những nền văn minh vĩ đại nhất thế giới nên tới đây chắc chắn bạn sẽ bị thu hút bởi vẻ đẹp của những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo và kì vĩ như kim tự tháp chẳng hạn.

*Tháng 11, 12: Malaysia*



Bạn có thể đến Malaysia bất kỳ thời gian nào trong năm nhưng nếu muốn du lịch kết hợp với mua sắm thì nên đến vào tháng 11, 12. Đây là thời điểm giảm giá đến 80% của các thương hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng, hơn thế nữa đây cũng là mùa Noel, đến với Malaysia lúc này, bạn sẽ được cảm nhận một bầu không khí náo nhiệt, tấp nập, đông vui, độc đáo mà bất kỳ nơi nào trên thế giới cũng không có.
_Theo afamily_

----------

